# السيطرة النوعية وفحص منتجات النفط



## خالد جابر (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لجميع الاخوة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ونقدم لكم معلومات عن السيطرة النوعية وارجو ان تنال رضاكم
رابط التنزيل هوhttp://www.4shared.com/document/aRQ0-v4w/___.html?
مع التقدير

اخوكم/ مهندس خالد جابر حمد


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## تولين (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## رائد حيران (16 مايو 2011)

شكـــــــــرا جزيلا لك على هـــــــــــذا الموضــــــــــــوع الرائــــــــــع


----------



## alzaidy (19 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك ياوردة.....................


----------

